# Dirty Bird Chicken Bites



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Thought id give this one a go. Went with Famous Dave's Chicken Rub & Claussen Hot Pickle Chips.






Wings & DB Chicken Bites.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice job looks delicious!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I’d eat that.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

If I made another run of 'em, I'd go with a 1/2 slice of bacon ... On my pit, the bacon & chicken would be done more at the same time.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Mmm mmm mmm! Dang that looks good!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

What is the secret to getting the bacon done without drying out the chicken? I think I wrap to much bacon, just because it's good!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

lastcast said:


> What is the secret to getting the bacon done without drying out the chicken? I think I wrap to much bacon, just because it's good!


when i wrap deer tenderloin with bacon after the marinate, i use just enough to go around the chunk of meat. looks like those chunks of chicken are going to be really good.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

lastcast said:


> What is the secret to getting the bacon done without drying out the chicken? I think I wrap to much bacon, just because it's good!


I par cook the bacon


----------



## yz250fridin (Feb 27, 2013)

I am with MRFish. Cook the bacon before wrapping….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mrfish?
jack


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i gotta do this at the deer camp!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I reheated some in the oven & microwave and the chicken breast remained moist. The bacon seemed to help retain moisture in the chicken. I was using a Thermpro pen to monitor internal temp.


----------

